# Royal purple opinions?



## poopsnpees (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone have any input on if this brand is all hype? What viscosity would you run in a 1.8t with a big turbo setup, driven pretty hard?


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Royal purple opinions? (poopsnpees)*

i am running royal purple 10W-40 in my N/A 2.slow
the "seat of the pants" difference is like a dry slip and slide and a wet one.


----------



## PlatinumMKVJetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Same here 10w-40 R.P.


----------



## PrecisionTuning.ca (May 6, 2005)

*Re: (PlatinumMKVJetta)*

Compare to supermarket oils out there this is a good oil'
It is true synthetic (Group 4) with proper additives.


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Royal purple opinions? (poopsnpees)*

actually, i am rediculously worried especially now that it is getting hot out that running a 10-40 rather than a 10-60 is gonna **** **** up, and some VW technician i was talking to the other day said that running a FRAM filter is bad as well. is there anything to worry about? (i have an ABA engine)


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Royal purple opinions? (n8burnz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n8burnz* »_actually, i am rediculously worried especially now that it is getting hot out that running a 10-40 rather than a 10-60 is gonna **** **** up, and some VW technician i was talking to the other day said that running a FRAM filter is bad as well. is there anything to worry about? (i have an ABA engine)

10W60??? Huh? Why would you want to use that?


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Royal purple opinions? (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_10W60??? Huh? Why would you want to use that? 

because thats what my owners manual recomends........


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Royal purple opinions? (n8burnz)*

what are you running, 5W-20 Supertec?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Royal purple opinions? (n8burnz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n8burnz* »_
because thats what my owners manual recomends........

I find this hard to believe that the owners manual says that the car needs 60 weight. Maybe it would be an option if you live in like Death Valley. I've seen 300 degree oil temps in my corrado on the track and it hasn't been a problem.
Don't forget that synthetic isn't recommended (IIRC) for the 2.slow. So you are changing things a bit if you use a synthetic oil.


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Royal purple opinions? (6cylVWguy)*

it calls for at least a 50 weight for most driving in hot weather. and for driving in all ranges of temperature it recommends a 10W-60. thats the truth


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Royal purple opinions? (n8burnz)*

just use it...it wont break anything


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Royal purple opinions? (n8burnz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n8burnz* »_it calls for at least a 50 weight for most driving in hot weather. and for driving in all ranges of temperature it recommends a 10W-60. thats the truth

I don't recall my mkIV 2.slow having the same requirements. But in any event, if you use synthetic, you are already getting better protection than the dino oil. My suspicion for using the higher weight in dino is so that is deals with the heat better. With synthetic, it isn't as much of an issue. 
Do you know what sort of oil temps you are currently seeing?


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_Do you know what sort of oil temps you are currently seeing? 

idk about my oil temp since i don't have a gauge but the chart in the manual i am talking about says what grade oil to use for the range of atmospheric temperatures you drive in.
one of these times i will put my owners manual on a scanner and get the chart up here


----------

